# APBT breeders in NY



## Dogloverlily (7 mo ago)

Does anyone know of any adba American pit bull terrier breeders in New York? Lots of American bully’s being labeled as pits but no real pit breeders. I’m looking for a strong game bred dog from an ethical breeder.


----------

